# Penturners Finish



## Joe Burns (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone worked with the new pen turners finish?  If so would you be willing to share your experience?  I bought some a couple of weeks ago and have a pen just about ready to apply a finish.

I have been using a CA finish on my wood pens and am getting tired of the small issues that keep cropping up with them.  I'd like to get close to what the CA finish gives us without all the buildup and separating from the bushing issues.

Joe


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried it this weekend and was real pleased with how it turned. Used 7 coats but might go for a couple more next time. Sorry I don't have picture of the results.


----------



## Joe Burns (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Jimmy,

I appreciate it.  Did you have to sand or use micro-mesh after apply.  Or did you have to buff?

Joe


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, are you referring to General Finishes Woodturner's finish or is there another product that is new?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Joe Burns (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Ed,

The General Finishes Woodturner's finish.  

Joe


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2012)

Quite a bit of feedback on that product on Exotic's Facebook page!

There has not been a negative comment and yes, we DO encourage both sides to respond.  For our page, the conversation has been active--17 replies, last I looked.

The IAP group in Milwaukee was one of the first to try the product (made in East Troy) and, at the last AAW Milwaukee meeting several bowls and two peppermills were finished with this product.  Again, I have heard no negative comments (AAW is about 40 members at their last meeting).  So, it is widely accepted here and, so far, no "badmouthing".  

(If you know woodturners, you KNOW that is unusual!!)

FWIW


----------



## Joe Burns (Jun 19, 2012)

Ed,

I bought some after watching your video on your facebook page.  Looks promising.  Hadn't seen any post here on it and had some questions about how to finish it after applying the finish.  

By the way your click here to see whats new link in your signature got me in trouble last night with the in house accountant. Ended up buying some Turn Tex hybrid blanks.

Joe


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2012)

Joe,
So far, it is "bulletproof".  I used a sponge--now many of the AAW guys in Milwaukee are using sponge.  With that method, the amount you apply to the wood seems to be "good".  

I apply 6 to 10 coats, allowing about a minute between coats.  Then, it sits overnight or longer.  Come back and sand with 400 grit or finer.  This will give a "matte" finish.  I take it to the buffing station and use tripoli and white diamond--about 45 seconds each.

Using this method, it does not appear "built" like a CA finish.  It looks like naturally shiny wood.  

As I have said before, this finish was derived from a floor finish, so I am confident it will give the durability we want in pen finish.  Or peppermill.  Or, the Milwaukee guys think, bowls!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 19, 2012)

I used it both as a diluted spray for textured pieces as well as a wipe on for smooth pieces.  It just may be my go to finish.  Personally I think it has a less plasticy, more warmer feel than CA.  I just finished some bottle stoppers which came out real nice.  I do wait at least a day before buffing, but no micromesh needed.

Many positives for this.  Only 2 negatives I can think of is that it may take a little longer than CA to dry between coats and being water based I can't store in my outdoor shop in the winter.


----------



## surprise1968 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am new to IAP, so forgive my ignorance. What is the name of this new finish product and where can I purchase some? Jim


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 21, 2012)

surprise1968 said:


> I am new to IAP, so forgive my ignorance. What is the name of this new finish product and where can I purchase some? Jim


See bottom of page
Tooling & Supplies

Think they also offer free samples if you order something else.


----------

